# Carpintis



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

really fast grow rate..


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

amazing!!!!!!!
some giant plecos in there too! i love that fish though. great colors. whats the one peaking outta the bogwood in the last one?








thanks for sharing man


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

thanks mate..that fish peaking from the bogwood is jag..
that last pic is taken 40 days ago and those 2 pics on the top was taken yesterday..
just want to show you guys how fast this fella growing..


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

man im impressed. i love your collection! you and i have the exact same taste in fish. 
the jag is an amazing cichlid. there was a shoal at the petshop by me the other day. they were 1-2 inch long going for $10 each. i had to bite my tongue and walk away. just no room for them. so ill enjoy yours when i can


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> man im impressed. i love your collection! you and i have the exact same taste in fish.
> the jag is an amazing cichlid. there was a shoal at the petshop by me the other day. they were 1-2 inch long going for $10 each. i had to bite my tongue and walk away. just no room for them. so ill enjoy yours when i can


haha..I m glad that you like them..
I just want one pair of fish mate and that fish is festae..uh and I can t find them for now..


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

I've never been into cichlids but you guys got some nice looking specimens!...


----------

